# Cali VS Snake



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Well i went out to feed dogs wensday and found that Miss Cali had been tring to play with snakes again  now normally i come out and find her and Tyson playin tug-of-war threw the pins with them but not this time... i searched the whole yard and didnt find a dead snake so apparently this one won. i talked to some of ya'll on fb about it but it didnt want to put any pics on there. Shes doin alot better. when i found her wensday she was still jumpin, playin, and eatin (i dont see how with how big her face was!) ive got her full of antibiotics and ibeprofen (sp).. anyhow shes doin much better today most of the swelling is gone except where the bite marks are at. i swear shes fixin to turn 6 and shes still tougher than most of our males dogs..lol

here is when i found her

















and this is her now


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG poor baby! I've had that happen to Marley as well. He just won't leave them darn things alone. I hope she feels better soon (hugs)


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

awww.
what kind of snake?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG you were right about how swollen she was!Poor girl.I know you had to have been a wreck when you found her.I'm glad to hear she seems to be doing better and won't have any lasting effects.I'll still continue to send good vibes your way.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Did you take her to the vet? Has it been drained?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks guys.. shes doin alot better.. it freaked me out at first but she isnt the first weve had to be snake bitten.. shell be back to her old hateful self in a few days


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Poor baby she looks so sad!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

fyi ibeprofen is deadly to dogs, it is one of the number 1 dog killers. just to let you know. asprin is ok but do NOT give your dog ibeprofen!!!! glad she doing ok


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

God that is terrible.  I agree with Aeriel.... when Helena was injured badly, we got her some dog aspirin at the pet store. I hear you can give them buffered aspirin but I had no idea what that was haha so I just got the dog kind.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks for the info ariel... ive been giving asprin for many many years.. ill check into that but over the past 8 years ive never had any issues with ibeprofen


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Assuming you talked to your vet while she was there for her bite I'd guess they gave you a proper amount to give?  
Most vets in my area would chew anyone out for giving that med to their dog but maybe others allow very small doses? I just never heard of it and you are lucky you didn't have any toxicity issues over the course of the years you have given it.

Glad it wasn't much worse then it could have been. I have heard of dogs being bit and being found on their chains or kennels dead from a snake bite.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> Assuming you talked to your vet while she was there for her bite I'd guess they gave you a proper amount to give?
> Most vets in my area would chew anyone out for giving that med to their dog but maybe others allow very small doses? I just never heard of it here.
> 
> Glad it wasn't much worse then it could have been. I have heard of dogs being bit and being found on their chains or kennels dead from a snake bite.


i actually have a family friend who is a vet and we do as much as we can ourselves without taking them in... weve been doin this for awhile now and when you have as many dogs as we have on our yard you dont rush them into the vet everytime something happens (id be broke for sure in that case..lol) cali is actually the second dog on our yard to be snake bitten.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

No ibuprofen should be given to a dog
Can You Give Dogs Ibuprofen? | eHow.com


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ibuprofin can cause stomach bleeding, ulcers and kidney damage. Small amounts may not seem to be causing problems but they can be doing damage to your dogs:

25-125mg per kg of body weight - symptoms include vomiting, diarrhea, abdominal pain, loss of appetite, stomach ulcers;
more than 175mg per kg of body weight - the above symptoms plus blood in the stools, acute kidney failure;
more than 400mg per kg of body weight - the above symptoms plus seizures, coma, disorientation;
more than 600mg per kg of body weight - death.

from Ibuprofen - are you aware how toxic it is? | Dog Topics


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> No ibuprofen should be given to a dog
> Can You Give Dogs Ibuprofen? | eHow.com


very helpful.. thanks  kinda weird though considering ive been giving it too dogs for years :-/


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, Ibuprofen is a BIG no no.....You could be doing more harm than good with home treating her. If I had gone out and found my dog like that I would have rushed her to the vet JMHO. I understand not running to the vet for every little thing when you have a kennel full but I would think snake bites are to be taken seriously? I'm not trying to come across as a jerk Jessie just being honest  I am glad she is doing better though


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Yeah, Ibuprofen is a BIG no no.....You could be doing more harm than good with home treating her. If I had gone out and found my dog like that I would have rushed her to the vet JMHO. I understand not running to the vet for every little thing when you have a kennel full but I would think snake bites are to be taken seriously? I'm not trying to come across as a jerk Jessie just being honest  I am glad she is doing better though


i have a vet on stand by.. like i said i have a family friend that is a vet.. i called him and since she never quit eatin, playin, or jumping around we knew she was going to be ok.. i did freak out when i found her but when you have as many dogs standing on the yard as we have thats really not the worst thing to find.. and shannon (sp) its kool.. i would say the same thing if i was on the other end of the computer


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

circlemkennels said:


> i have a vet on stand by.. like i said i have a family friend that is a vet.. i called him and since she never quit eatin, playin, or jumping around we knew she was going to be ok.. i did freak out when i found her but when you have as many dogs standing on the yard as we have thats really not the worst thing to find.. and shannon (sp) its kool.. i would say the same thing if i was on the other end of the computer


I knew you would get where I was coming from :roll: Oh, it's Shanon with one "N" LOL! A little different from the "norm" but what is normal these days


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

circlemkennels said:


> i actually have a family friend who is a vet and we do as much as we can ourselves without taking them in... weve been doin this for awhile now and when you have as many dogs as we have on our yard you dont rush them into the vet everytime something happens (id be broke for sure in that case..lol) cali is actually the second dog on our yard to be snake bitten.


ah, ok that is understandable. It is ALWAYS nice to have a vet as a friend.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow! When you mentioned the bite I couldn't imagine! Poor girl I am so glad she is looking better! It's amazing how a she wouldn't let a little snake bite get her down! Amazing pups!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

GLad she is doing ok. Poor baby.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow poor girl , what kinda snake was it ?


----------



## Sondra74 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yikes. Poor baby. Glad she's getting better.


----------

